
iPhones RF emissions above safe levels? - pcora
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/08/21/iphone-radiofrequency-radiation-levels-testing/
======
rgovostes
I'm surprised this hasn't made it up to the front page yet, but votes are
split across a few different submissions. Here's the source:

[https://www.chicagotribune.com/investigations/ct-cell-
phone-...](https://www.chicagotribune.com/investigations/ct-cell-phone-
radiation-testing-20190821-72qgu4nzlfda5kyuhteiieh4da-story.html)

I'm a little disappointed in the methodology here. They only used one testing
lab and a small number of phones, and an iPhone model released 3 years ago.

Back in the days of Antennagate, Apple gave a tour of their wireless testing
lab to WIRED[1]. In the design of the new Apple Park campus, they added a
"North Testing Building" and "South Testing Building" which I assumed were
upgrades of the original lab, but I don't have any knowledge of them.

I'm a bit skeptical that they would invest heavily in these testing labs and
then thwart the standards. And could they get away with it in 70+ countries
they sell in?

1: [https://www.wired.com/2010/07/apple-antenna-
lab/](https://www.wired.com/2010/07/apple-antenna-lab/)

